# Quien lo tiene?



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que onda,

*Guia para cadena, para 2 anillos*
Algo así como un Truvativ Shift Guide, lo que sea.

*Frenos*
Algo así como unos Juicy 7, me conformo con 5. Discos de 200mm y adaptadores para los calipers (74mm post mount para el frontal). No quiero gastarme más de $3000, si me gasto un poco más lo puedo considerar. El disco de atrás puede ser de 180mm, escucho.

*Shimano XT M770 shifters*
Quiero específicamente esos no se por que, sino pues termino comprándome los que sean. Los quiero para que se lleven con el Shadow que ya compré.

*Cámaras 26 x 2.2-2.5" x 1.5mm de grueso*
de preferencia Schrader valve.

Lo demás ya es irrelevante o ya lo tengo 

Me di una vuelta con Bicimaniacos, pero en realidad no había mucho (bueno en realidad muchas cosas fantásticas de medio uso o de mucho uso), todo era bajo pedido, y es precisamente lo que quiero evitar... por el momento. Quiero que esta bicicleta funcione antes de Navidad.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda. :thumbsup:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Gauss,

Te envíe un PM. Ojalá puedas leerlo.

Saludos.

Fidel.



Gauss said:


> Que onda,
> 
> He decidido comprar lo que me falta para terminar mi bicicleta dentro del país, para evitarme demoras y otros problemas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

vizcaino said:


> Gauss,
> 
> Te envíe un PM. Ojalá puedas leerlo.
> 
> ...


Ya te contesté al correo que me dejaste Fidel, veamos que pasa.

De mientras, solo menciono que ya me compré un manubrio Titec El Norte en excelente precio =D y una llanta Michelin "Mountain Xtreme made in France", eso dice el cartón  me gustó, veamos cuanto dura, ya el año que entra me iré sobre una Maxxis Ardent, se ven ardientes!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Que onda,
> 
> *Guia para cadena, para 2 anillos*
> Algo así como un Truvativ Shift Guide, lo que sea.
> ...


Tengo dos palabras para ti:

CHAD en RED BARN.

oops... vi que lo quieres tener ya...

Discos... Transvision y Teknobike tienen los Juicy's. Viansi vende Hayes.

Shimano... Benotto. no tiene vuelta de hoja. Ve a una sucursal y diles que pregunten en la matriz.... O busca en su pagina el numero de la matriz y llama para ver si lo tienen y en donde.

Guiacadenas... Solo con Soho Bikes (Abel y Aquiles), tal vez. Pero creo que ahi si vas a bailar y la mejor opcion es un Blackspire Stinger (Chad).

Camaras... tambien Benotto. Compra de las baratas, Cheng Shing o algo asi... De esas para triciclo de carga.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Ya te contesté al correo que me dejaste Fidel, veamos que pasa.
> 
> De mientras, solo menciono que ya me compré un manubrio Titec El Norte en excelente precio =D y una llanta Michelin "Mountain Xtreme made in France", eso dice el cartón  me gustó, veamos cuanto dura, ya el año que entra me iré sobre una Maxxis Ardent, se ven ardientes!


Nomas que no sea la Mountain X-Treme gris de doble compuesto... NOOOOOOOO!!!!! :madman:

Esas se cuartean y se les caen los tacos en dos o tres rodadas!!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tengo dos palabras para ti:
> 
> CHAD en RED BARN.
> 
> ...


Gracias por los tips Warp,

Ya me han recomendado a Chad, no tienes idea de que ganas tengo de comprarle, pero yo creo seré su cliente hasta el año que entra, por que por ahí leí que en esta temporada seguro las cosas llegarían para febrero  El guia cadenas si se los pido, no importa si se tarda, no es muy necesario después de todo. ^^

Hoy fui a Viansi y ahí me encontré con precios geniales en cosas Titec y precios aceptables para Hayes... voy a pensar si compro los Hayes Mag, estaban mas o menos... con polvo y se veian viejos... y no parece que tengan otros, o quizás visito otro Viansi. 

De lo que mencionas de las cámaras esa si no se me había ocurrido, las voy a buscar en el centro, en vez de preguntar por cámaras para downhill preguntaré por cámaras para "triciclo de carga" y luego me fijo si tienen nombre chino. 

De los frenos Juicy en Teknobike mejor olvídenlo! Los Juicy 7 2006 estaban en $2990 cada uno!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Nomas que no sea la Mountain X-Treme gris de doble compuesto... NOOOOOOOO!!!!! :madman:
> 
> Esas se cuartean y se les caen los tacos en dos o tres rodadas!!


Haha, demasiado tarde, no me hagas sentir mal Warp 

Está bien... le voy a pedir a Chad otra diferente y que me la mande junto con mi guia para cadena... con suerte esa Michi "made in France" agrietable dura lo suficiente antes de que llegue el paquete.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ugh he escuchado pesimas cosas de la Michi Xtreme, y tambien del Truvativ Shiftguide..

Encontraras mas suerte con Chad, y no te recomiendo Hayes, mejor esperate y te compras algo mejor.

Ya que tu bici esta verdecita, considera comprar en Jenson el kit de desviador y ruedas con masas Saint y unos frenos Saint, chance resulta algo mejor a largo plazo.

Si te quieres ir por Avid compra los Code 5, un poquito mas caro que los Juicy pero mas potentes.

Saludos


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Ugh he escuchado pesimas cosas de la Michi Xtreme, y tambien del Truvativ Shiftguide..
> 
> Encontraras mas suerte con Chad, y no te recomiendo Hayes, mejor esperate y te compras algo mejor.
> 
> ...


Si llegué a considerar combos de ese tipo, tanto Saint como Hone. Pero decidí comprar (ya hace 2 meses) unas Azonic Outlaw, y pues ya tengo un desviador M772. De Hayes si he leído cosas no muy positivas, sobre todo con los Nine, que hay que hacerles bleed a cada rato, etc. Los Juicy 7 me llamaron la atención por su modulación, además de que no creo requerir más, los Code me gustan, pero no se si me vayan a dar más poder del que necesito, esos los consideraría con discos de 180mm.

Por otro lado fue un error mio comprar la llanta Michi sin investigar primero, creo que siempre que veamos otra opción, antes de comprar es mejor investigar un poco. Ya le busqué y los reviews aquí y en Jenson no son muy buenos para esa Michi, quien lo hubiera pensado... como leía cosas muy buenas de las DH pensé que cualquier Michi sería genial.

Voy a esperar a que aparezcan unos buenos frenos  y entonces le pediré a Chad un guia blackspire... quizás me anime por una E13 DRS o una de esas nuevas de Wicked Racing, ya viene de todas formas el aguinaldo y paguitos extras 

Por cierto, ahora que me he estado dando vueltas por la ciudad, en Tribu, me encontré con unas nuevas bicis, tenían una para Freeride con un Zocchi 66 2008, Holzfeller cranks, Hayes Stroker Trails, X.0, X.9, y de recorrido como 170mm con un Fox DHX, tipo single pivot. Y otra para Dirt Jump, vaya que estaban hermosas! No recuerdo las marca de las bicis, nunca la había visto o escuchado, están pensando en traer más, y según eran las primeras que llegaban, ni precio tenían. El punto es, que bueno que se empiece a ver mayor mercado para Freeride aquí en México, sobretodo siendo que tribu solo tiene cosas para XC y bicis Merida. Los que puedan dense una vuelta y me cuentan que opinan.

... Ya recordé la marca y encontré la página  son UMF bikes (United Merida Freeriders), y la bicicleta era una Freddy Team 1, se veía mejor en persona que en foto, solo espero que sean más baratas que las Kona que ya se venden en México  http://www.umf-bikes.de/?p=111# Se ve como que una buena alternativa para cuando estás tentado por algo como una Dirtbag o una Stinky.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

las 2007 tienen el head angle demasiado inclinado, y las 2008 parece ser que tambien, y eso que dice que es de 67.5 grados la pagina de geometrias.... pero los componentes (y espero que el precio) se ven buenos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Solo mira la 2007, con eso de bajada te matas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> las 2007 tienen el head angle demasiado inclinado, y las 2008 parece ser que tambien, y eso que dice que es de 67.5 grados la pagina de geometrias.... pero los componentes (y espero que el precio) se ven buenos.


OUch!!! Hasta yo que no se nada de FR/DH me doy cuenta que eso esta mas vertical que my Switchblade!!!  

Ni borracho me tiraba con esa [email protected] :nono: :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

67 y 66 grados estan dentro de un buen rango, pero no se si es al foto pero esa bici que puse al menos tiene un angulo de 70 o 71 grados


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> 67 y 66 grados estan dentro de un buen rango, pero no se si es al foto pero esa bici que puse al menos tiene un angulo de 70 o 71 grados


Habría que probarla! 

En vivo se ve genial, y no la veia tan vertical; pero si si les falló ese aspecto defintivamente no sirve!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Por cierto Warp, ya conseguí mi DH24, si si, escarvé de pies a cabeza el Centro y que sale una!  Ahora creo que usaré de goma de mascar la Xtreme Mountain xD , la remataré en el mercado de la libertad.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Por cierto Warp, ya conseguí mi DH24, si si, escarvé de pies a cabeza el Centro y que sale una!  Ahora creo que usaré de goma de mascar la Xtreme Mountain xD , la remataré en el mercado de la libertad.


No debe ser tan mala atras... Ponla con las rampas de los tacos viendo hacia adelante, porque las Michelin esas no frenan un carajo y en esa dirección ruedany frenan mejor.

Usala hasta que te la eches.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> No debe ser tan mala atras... Ponla con las rampas de los tacos viendo hacia adelante, porque las Michelin esas no frenan un carajo y en esa dirección ruedany frenan mejor.
> 
> Usala hasta que te la eches.


O sea como quien dice, en dirección invrtida. De hecho eso es lo que me estaba preguntando, al ver la flecha de dirección que viene impresa en la llanta, si la coloco de esa forma las rampas harían contacto con el piso después que los tacos... y ya estaba pensando en ponerla invertida.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> O sea como quien dice, en dirección invrtida. De hecho eso es lo que me estaba preguntando, al ver la flecha de dirección que viene impresa en la llanta, si la coloco de esa forma las rampas harían contacto con el piso después que los tacos... y ya estaba pensando en ponerla invertida.


No me acuerdo cual es la direccion "correcta"... Pero la segunda foto que puse, muestra la llanta como te debe de quedar si la vieras desde atras de la bici, hacia el frente.

Las rampas deben tocar el piso antes que la parte mas alta del taco.

Si la pones al reves de como te digo, mas vale que te eches tres aves marias antes de usar el freno... las vas a necesitar.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Porque tanta obsesion por Michelin? Vete por unas Maxxis y nunca vas a querer algo más...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Por que no encontré una Minion DHR en 2.35", solo pude conseguir la Minion DHF en 2.5" para el frente  Era lo único que tenían en Tribu y también tenían High Roller en 2.5", aunque era un poco grande para atrás... creo. La Michelin 2.2" se ve tan grande como la Maxxis 2.5" juntas, ya conseguí unas cámaras reforzadas del Águila ... xD (fue lo que encontré que fueran medio anchas para llenar llantas de 2.3). Hoy en la noche las pruebo a ver que tal quedan. 

Por cierto que la Michelin se ve mucho más fuerte que la Maxxis, de hecho estoy seguro que me vendieron una versión de Minion single ply en 2.5, me la pesaron y yo estaba consiente que no era 2 ply, pero ya no quiero buscar ni encargar más cosas a USA por el momento.

Oigan, que opinan de unos frenos Shimano LX hidráulicos?, estarán mejor que los Hayes 9 y que los Mag o casi lo mismo?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Por cierto que la Michelin se ve mucho más fuerte que la Maxxis, de hecho estoy seguro que me vendieron una versión de Minion single ply en 2.5, me la pesaron y yo estaba consiente que no era 2 ply, pero ya no quiero buscar ni encargar más cosas a USA por el momento.
> 
> Oigan, que opinan de unos frenos Shimano LX hidráulicos?, estarán mejor que los Hayes 9 y que los Mag o casi lo mismo?


DHF 2.5" single ply???
Como que te la quito de las manos...

Cualquier freno es mejor que un Hayes.

Como dice el dicho... Los amigos no dejan que sus amigos usen Hayes.
Rito se resiste...

Los LX estan bien.... son el mismo freno que el Saint, XT, Deore, XTR, etc. Puedes usar cualquier palanca y disco de Shimano.

Los Shimano no tienen bling, pero son un excelente freno.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Corre a Tribu Warp, ahí tienen Minion DHF 2.5 single ply en Maxxpro y wire bead  (la única Minion que tienen). Pesan 930 kg. Mientras que la 2ply debe pesar más de 1300g.

Por cierto Warp, ya estaba consiente de que la rampa debe tocar primero antes que la parte superior del taco, es por eso que pensaba ponerla "invertida". Según al flecha impresa en la llanta, como te decía, la llanta quedaría de forma que las rampas tocarían después, y como que no me agrada mucho esa idea.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Pesan 930 kg.


Que son para camion??? :yikes:

Ya en serio, gracias por el dato... 930 es pesadin, pero soportable. No muy lejos de la Big Betty.

Cuanto bailan??


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

$600 ! :yikes:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> $600 ! :yikes:


Ni mami... Mejor le pido a Chad la Big Betty!! Hasta sale mas barato!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

El año que entra me uno al clan "Follow The Chad"


----------

